

OkTroll – reverse engineering OkCupid for crowd-sourced trolling - oktroll
http://www.oktroll.com/

======
retroafroman
I press the send button but nothing happens. Should it?

Edit: Chrome and Firefox on Linux 32bit

~~~
oktroll
Try it again. Sorry, bug.

~~~
retroafroman
Going to "My Followed Threads" doesn't list the threads the I clicked Follow
on, logged in, or not.

Also, after successfully signing up, the server response is sent back in raw
text and that's all you see.

